# chaos ultramarines



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

I was considering adding a unit of chaos ultramarines to my red corsairs army but i am at a loss to think of fluff help would be much appreciated:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

A small squad of Ultramarines have been isolated for a long time (perhaps on guard duty on a rebellious planet), thus not under the protective wing of the Chaplains, and the seed of doubt has been rooted in their hearts. An event (like a rebellion or something instigated by the Red Corsairs) pushes them over the edge and they join the Red Corsairs.

It doesn't take much to justify such a thing.

A good starting point would be to read _The Constantinus Iconoclasm_, on page 18 of the Chaos Marines Codex.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Why do they have to be Ultramarines? Can't it be a nice, decent chapter?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Why do they have to be Ultramarines? Can't it be a nice, decent chapter?


The space wolves have a beautiful new plastic kit that's just dying to be tainted by the red corsairs.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I suggest reading Graham McNeill's Ultramarines series.

Without spoiling it for those who have not read it, it gives possible fluff.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

There is even a realy old storey in a book called Warpstorm or something about a red corsair tring to redeem him self and an ulter smurf corsair dedicated Korn is the cheif zerker in the corsairs.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

heres some real skeloton fluff i have gathered from your ideas

a crusade is declared and a number of ultramarines and genral desendants of robute guilliman travel towards the mealstrom.
they are secretly boarded by red corsair serfs who sabotage engines and other systems and then with the ship drifting hoplessly off course start hit and run attacks throughtout the ship.
now the crew are loosing faith in the astartes fast and they follow the words of acharismatic individual who has seemingly has just appeared in there time of need.
the crew then rebel on the same night the crusade leader is assinated leaving the astartes to hold the upper decks aginst hordes of zealous navy ratings and armed crewmen multiple explosions wrack the ship as insurgents spread chaos and confusion. the space marines are at this stage running out of ammo and whats more their is an imperial ship closing fast telling them to surrender or be destroyed for the most part this is ignored until the ship runs alongside and imperial stormtroopers begin to board under the impression that the astartes are rebelling. beliving the imperium has betrayed them the astartes stage a brutal last stnd on the command deck and just as hope seemed lost the imperial ship was destroyed by an unidentified vessel at that moment the leader of the rebelion destroys hi,self and over fifty crew in a zealous feat of martyrdom and astartes clad in red and black armour board the ship killing scores of humans and sending the rest running into the bowels of the craft the newcomers adrees the crusaders as brothers and spin silver tounged lies abot the imperium and its loyalties, the commander of the crusader forces, azazel is all to willing to listen himself feeling betrayed and disgusted by the imperium.
azazel is perswaded over many weeks of false promises and venemous sympathy. azazel joins the newcomers all who protest are shot and the books of gullimen are burned and azazel turns to the twisted faith of the red corsairs and begins a crusade of spite against the imperium. the word bearers did not go through all that trouble convince a bunch of fools no they came for the artifacts that the fools bore and if they gain a ship and a 200 allies then whats the harm. 

Hades chucled as he stared at the pollished gold helm in his hand he stroked it and placed on his own head and broke into histericle laughter for captain hades of the red corsairs held in his hand the helm of guilliman...

excuse my crappy writing but as i said its skeloton fluff:biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Nice skeleton there, care to add some meat and skin?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember that other than the Grey knights, every chapter has had companies/ sqauds that have turned rogue/ traitor.

You have total free reign to add these to your warband if you like. "the wolf of fenris" story does give ideas just re jig that and away you go


----------

